# core i7 720qm notebooks (BSP:Qosmio x 500)



## ninetysix (7. November 2009)

Hallo,
bei meinem Mediamarkt haben sie das Toshiba Qosmio x 500  auf lager:

18,4" (46,7 cm) Display, Intel® Core™ i7-720QM Prozessor, 6 GB DDR3 Arbeitsspeicher, 500 GB Festplatte, NVIDIA® GeForce® GTS 250M (1024 MB DDR5), Bluettoh, Blu-Ray Brenner

alles für 1599€. Denkt ihr der Preis ist angemessen???
Oder habt ihr bessere Alternativen mit core i7 auf Lager???
zum beispiel das m60j von asus mit 720qm , 4gb ddr3 , 500 GB , Geforce GT240m(1024mb ddr3) und ein dvd-brenner. für 999€
Was denkt ihr auf welcher Detailstufe ich anno1404 spielen könnte???
Bin eher Gelegenheitszocker, aber achte auf Details...

Ich freue mich über jede Antwort...file:///C:/Users/SIMONK~1/AppData/Local/Temp/moz-screenshot-1.png


----------



## Herbboy (8. November 2009)

keine ahnung, wie gut die 250m ist, aber ein 260m müßte der logik nach besser sein, und da bekommt man mit nem i7 dieses hier: Notebooks ASUS G60J-JX016V [Special-Edition]  mit nem bluraylaufwerk mit DVD-brennfunktion.

insofern: das toshiba is... naja.. vom preis o.k. wenn der brenner auch BR brennen kann, wäre der preis völlig ok, auch wenn BR brennen zur zeit noch quatsch ist und angesichts preiswerter USB-medien auch selten sinnvoll sein wird. 

die frage is aber: muss es überhaupt ein i7 sein? selbst eine 260m ist so schwach, dass auch ein guter dualcore wie ein P8700 völllig reichen würde... da gäb es dann schon viel preiswerter zB Notebooks ASUS G71GX-7S018K


----------



## ninetysix (8. November 2009)

Gut,danke erstmal.
Und was sagt ihr zu dem asus?
Ist das Toshiba 600€ Aufpreis wert?


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2009)

welche CPU hat das Asus denn? bei notebooksbilliger gibt es ein m60j, das kostet aber 1350€ - das kannst ja nicht meinen... ^^

anno1404: mit ner 240m könntest du auf maximalen datails mit ca. 22FPS spielen - bei minimalen mit fast 80. getestet in verbindung mit einem P7350. d.h. mit mittleren und einer nicht ganz schlechten CPU kannst du es sicher einwandfrei spielen. 

du kriegst aber bis 1000€ notebooks, die für gaming stärker sind - ne 240m is halt nicht so dolle. da würd selbst ein 4x5GHz quadcore nix nutzen. zB 

Notebooks TOSHIBA Satellite L500-131*HD4650*
Notebooks Samsung R522-Aura T6500 Ahadi
Notebooks MSI EX628-8747W7P
Notebooks MSI GX623N-7343W7P
Notebooks MSI GX623R-8747W7P


----------



## ninetysix (9. November 2009)

ja doch das m60j meine ich,
der einzige unterschied ist weniger festplatte.
das gibt's wirklich für 999€


----------



## ninetysix (14. November 2009)

Und???


----------



## ninetysix (15. November 2009)

Welchen besseren Core 2duo gibt's
denn als einen i7 720qm?


----------



## axel25 (15. November 2009)

Wenn du Anno spielst, dann ist der I7 immer schneller. Bei Crysis ist ein hochgetakteter Zweikerner schneller als der I7 720M. 
Schau doch mal hier wie die GTS250M ist.


----------



## ninetysix (15. November 2009)

Gut,danke.
Ich hab noch ein preislich attraktives von Msi gefunden:
das gt 725 (DDR2) ,bzw. Das gt 729(DDR3).
Sonst gibt's zwischen denen kein Unterschied 
Tests - MSI GT725-9547VHP - Leistungsträger mit HD4850 auf notebookjournal.de


----------



## ninetysix (17. November 2009)

Ist das wirklich besser für 300€ weniger.
also dir 4850 is ja besser, und dass der prozessor hochtaktet is ja auch nicht schlecht oder?


----------

